# Outcast sale 2020



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It’s that time of the year again. The Outcast sale will start 0400 on Thursday, March 5th. Open till 8pm every night through Sunday the 8th. There will be food each day along with deep discounts on all your fishing needs. Remember, get your reels/spools in before the sale. The line discount is during the sale only. I will add more info as it becomes available.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

This is the info we need! 

I am thinking of showing up for the 4am Thursday opening. What time would I need to show up to get a good spot in line?


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Wednesday at 6 pm probably. Bring food and cold drinks...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

See ya' first week in March Wade. You gonna have that scurvy dog Dave with ya'?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> This is the info we need!
> 
> I am thinking of showing up for the 4am Thursday opening. What time would I need to show up to get a good spot in line?


I have seen the line at 10pm the night before. Like a 90% off on women’s bras sale at Dillard’s


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> I have seen the line at 10pm the night before. Like a 90% off on women’s bras sale at Dillard’s


Ouch, not what I wanted to hear. Do I stand a chance of getting in if I just show up from 5-6am? i wasn't able to go until the last day last year and I feel I missed some good stuff.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I went last year with money in my pocket but couldn't find anything I needed. I think I bought about 10 bucks of lead and a bucket. But.... the three previous years I dropped a 300 dollar bill each time.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Do y’all sell ipilots?


----------



## low tide (Feb 11, 2015)

etrade92 said:


> This is the info we need!
> 
> I am thinking of showing up for the 4am Thursday opening. What time would I need to show up to get a good spot in line?


I wondered the same thing. I went around lunch last year on Thursday. It was my first time and it was a mad house. Went in for a few unfair lures and walked out with as much as I could carry. I would like to catch it early this time and have time to make it back to Gulf Shores before work.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> Ouch, not what I wanted to hear. Do I stand a chance of getting in if I just show up from 5-6am? i wasn't able to go until the last day last year and I feel I missed some good stuff.


I arrive around 8 or 9 and can get in. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

This year I have to pick up a couple 3000 series reels and maybe 1 7ft rod, and a surf rod. Last year i spent my allowance on a new beach cart, a ton of braid and a handful of lures. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yea buddy!! Drive by every day and love seeing that sign with the dates. Gotta start preparing the better half for what’s to come.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast sale*

Sorry we do not sell I Pilots.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Talked to Tommy down at Outcast. Little bit of info to pass on. There will be upwards of 2000+ Penn combos, both conventional and spinning available at the sale. Fish Bites will be plentiful and cheap. There will be Shimano and Diawa also. Of course, lots of freshwater stuffs. Remember, due to the Coronavirus, there will be a big delay of imports from China, where a lot of fishing tackle in general is made. So, stock up now. Hooks and lead again too. The sale will be held in the warehouse and around it. The warehouse is behind Outcast where the old house and tents usually are. Info is kinda limited right now. He swore to me that this inventory is the largest to date. They are pricing all the items as we read. Remember, get your reels on down there and ready to spool. Pick them up during the sale for the sale price. 

Outcast Bait and Tackle
3520 Barrancas Ave, Pensacola, FL 32507


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Went in the other day for some pre sale scouting,can’t wait for the big sale.
I usually come back 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try the pics again


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Someone debunk or approve my game plan:

Show up tomorrow at 4 to 4:30am. Stand in line for X amount of time. Get in, shop, purchase. Be at my office at 8am in Gulf Shores. 

Is it doable?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

etrade92 said:


> Someone debunk or approve my game plan:
> 
> Show up tomorrow at 4 to 4:30am. Stand in line for X amount of time. Get in, shop, purchase. Be at my office at 8am in Gulf Shores.
> 
> Is it doable?


Yes it is doable. Might be just a bit late though do to traffic. Lots of merchandise to get through. But definitely worth it 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Someone debunk or approve my game plan:
> 
> Show up tomorrow at 4 to 4:30am. Stand in line for X amount of time. Get in, shop, purchase. Be at my office at 8am in Gulf Shores.
> 
> Is it doable?


If past years experience is relevant, then I’d say yes.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> Someone debunk or approve my game plan:
> 
> Show up tomorrow at 4 to 4:30am. Stand in line for X amount of time. Get in, shop, purchase. Be at my office at 8am in Gulf Shores.
> 
> Is it doable?


No, give me your credit cards and I'll buy OUR stuff so you aren't late for work.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

so,,,,who's in line ???


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tommy forgot to schedule nice weather. Went just to look. Wound up with a few lures and sabikis... and a new 7' Penn Squadron II for my 10 year old daughter to use for kings and bobos. Now I have to figure out whether to put a Penn 704, Dam Quik 550 or Mitchell 306 on it for her.


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

Just got back from there this morning. This was the first time I have ever been and it did not disappoint. The price on matrix and gulp alone was worth the twenty minutes in line... I was a little too early for the food but oh well... I have already told the wife about the damage Im going to do when I go next year...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Tommy forgot to schedule nice weather. Went just to look. Wound up with a few lures and sabikis... and a new 7' Penn Squadron II for my 10 year old daughter to use for kings and bobos. Now I have to figure out whether to put a Penn 704, Dam Quik 550 or Mitchell 306 on it for her.


You dont see to many DAM Quicks around


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> You dont see to many DAM Quicks around


Ebay is my friend. I ebayed some 550, 440 and 330.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Went by this morning and picked up a handful of items and it was not crowded at all. Like the new warehouse setup.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

One day my son won't have baseball around the time of Outcast sale... 

and I will be very very sad because it will mean his baseball career has ended...

and my wife will be very very very sad because of how much money I spend at the Outcast sale trying to drown my sorrows


----------



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

Stopped in about 11:30 this morning. Prices were good and crowds weren't bad. I didn't find the new surf rod or reel I was scouting for but it will come. Got a lip gripper, some leader material and weights.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Since I am out of town working had my little brother swing back by this morning and grab about 50$ in stuff for me hooks sabikis and spec rigs. Least amount I have spent ever


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Do they have dexter knives this year? I need to pick up one of the chef styles.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Believe so. Think they were 7 and 8”


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn’t think the sale was still going on on Sunday. Doesn’t it end on Saturday?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> I didn’t think the sale was still going on on Sunday. Doesn’t it end on Saturday?


ends at 6 tonight


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Missed it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks outcast..........................







.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thank you to all of our customers that made this the best sale ever. I hope you found what you were looking for. I would also like to thank all of the employees that helped make the sale run so smoothly. It’s a huge undertaking and you all made it easy. Can’t wait until next year.


----------

